# How to claim old bonds?



## prawn_86 (7 May 2009)

Hi all,

A bit of a strange question but here goes:

One of the boards i am on received a sealed package from the bank. The seal has a date of 1995 on it. 

In the package were some bonds titled 'certificate of debenture stock'. This surprised us all, but being from so long ago, none of the current members have any idea about it. On each of the bonds it says the redeemable date is in 1996. The issuer is AGC, which used to be owned by Westpac but was sold to GE in 2002, according to my googling.

Questions:
How do i find out if these are still valid? Is there somewhere i can plug the holder or cerificate number in?

Who do i talk to?

How do i redeem them if they are still good?


I have authority to act on behalf of the association in question so thats not a problem, i have just never seen a real bond before, let alone one that is 15years old.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 May 2009)

Any help here? I have no idea.

Westpac palmed me off to GE who said i have to write a letter cause they were before computer records


----------



## jono1887 (8 May 2009)

Huh? no computer records back in 1995?? they should really get up to date!!


----------



## shanefoody (4 November 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A bit of a strange question but here goes:
> 
> ...






Hi There,

We got given exactly the same thing an AGC Certificate of Debenture Stock.

Did you have any luck getting the money. Did you end up writing the letter to GE?

Any other info would be greatly appreciated.


Regards
Shane


----------



## Ton12 (5 January 2015)

shanefoody said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We got given exactly the same thing an AGC Certificate of Debenture Stock.
> 
> ...




Hi, has any one had any luck in claiming the debenture stock from AGC who are now owned by GE? Was there a service line or number that we can call. Any help would be grateful. 
Regards
Tony


----------



## jondeb33 (7 January 2015)

Ton12 said:


> Hi, has any one had any luck in claiming the debenture stock from AGC who are now owned by GE? Was there a service line or number that we can call. Any help would be grateful.
> Regards
> Tony




Hello, We are also trying to find out about how to reclaim the old AGC Debenture Stocks. 
Has anyone had success in their pursuit? Does anyone have any advice, phone numbers or contacts to help solve this puzzle. Thankyou. jondeb33


----------



## rnr (7 January 2015)

A search for Unclaimed Monies would seem to be the way to go. 

Source of Extract (pages 8 to 11 quoted below).



> Guide to Searching for Unclaimed Moneys – June 2005
> 
> Old Accounts and Unclaimed Moneys
> We receive regular disputes from consumers about funds which they deposited to an
> ...


----------



## oliprestoni (16 September 2015)

Hi everyone,

Has anybody had any luck tracking down where to contact? I followed the unclaimed monies route, that just resulted in an email to try the unclaimed monies search (which results in nothing).

I've also posted to an debentures forwarding address, but no luck witch that yet.

I'm amazing nobody seems to have found the answer yet.

Cheers


----------



## oliprestoni (16 September 2015)

oliprestoni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anybody had any luck tracking down where to contact? I followed the unclaimed monies route, that just resulted in an email to try the unclaimed monies search (which results in nothing).
> 
> ...




After a few hours of trying GE, being redirected multiple times i'm not sure what to do next. 

Looking a little deeper it seems GE has then been sold to KKR & Co in March this year - http://www.smh.com.au/business/bank...ld-in-recordsetting-deal-20150315-144oeq.html

I've tried lost monies, GE and Westpac. Where is my money?!


----------



## oliprestoni (16 September 2015)

oliprestoni said:


> I've tried lost monies, GE and Westpac. Where is my money?!




After calling a local GE Money branch, she's made some enquiries and i'm supposedly receiving a call back in the next couple of days from their legal department. Will update the thread if I get any information.

UPDATE: got a call back from the back office/ direct servicing department and they're helping me get to the bottom if it. She did inform me that some accounts were passed onto ASIC's unclaimed money, but she's looking for me anyway.


----------



## jenbobcat (4 June 2017)

I tried a few years ago, got as far as contacting GE CAPITAL (02) 89132519 - that might be a fax number. I have certainly never received any money.


----------

